# My new little girl!



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi everybody! Just wanted to show off my first hedgie  ! She is a little girl named Lily from Dreamflower Meadows. http://dreamflowermeadows.com/DFM%20BH28-7.22.11.jpg This is her first and only photo until she comes home on Sunday. She was the only unclaimed hedgie from that litter. I have done over two years of research on hedgehogs after seeing them in a youtube video (Boogie Boogie Hedgehog )We have everything for her except a thermostat getting here tommorow(hopefully :? ). Anyway, so excited!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, she's adorable!  More pics when she's home!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AWWWWWWW she's so cute!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! Larry, I got your bucket wheel yesterday and it was bigger than I expected! But it fits comfortably in the cage and it's a beautiful pink, so no complaining here!  I laughed when I figured out what Rollerblade bearings meant . I will defiantly have more pics as I love taking them.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

SHE IS SO CUTE

Sorry to shout, but I felt it was necessary to explain the level of cuteness she contains, hehe.

I know this is a ridiculous question - but - aren't you SO excited to get her??


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

GAHHHH!!!!!

She is way too cute for words. I just wanna hug that ball of quills!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> SHE IS SO CUTE
> 
> Sorry to shout, but I felt it was necessary to explain the level of cuteness she contains, hehe.
> 
> I know this is a ridiculous question - but - aren't you SO excited to get her??


It's okay to shout, I squealed when I first saw her. And of course I'm excited!  She is gonna be my first hedgie, so I want to be the best mommy I can be!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Soooooooo adorable! Can't wait to see more of her! 

I got my hedgie from DFM too. He's super sweet and an all-around great little guy.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's adorable! I'm super excited fo you.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Anybody want to guess what color I'm going to say she is??? :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

MissC said:


> Anybody want to guess what color I'm going to say she is??? :twisted:


*Raises Hand Frantically*

I Know I Know! PICK ME! I KNOW!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Does it start with FC?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

FREAKIN CUTE! ^.^


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

She certainly is! Soooooooooooo cute.


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

ahhhhhhh!!!! she is sooooo CUTEEEEE!!!! congrats!!!! I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments guys! I'm so excited to get her!  BTW, she is two colors, freaking cute and Algerian Dark Gray (for now). She might change through quilling.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

:shock: She.... was the only one who was unclaimed???? How??? How was she not the *first * to go?? Well, lucky for you, right? Cause she is stunning! Do you have a name picked out, or are you waiting to meet her first?

I can't wait to see more pics and hear about her! 

**Edit: I mean, is Lily your name for her, or did the breeder nickname her that? (I know sometimes breeders give nicknames... >.<


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

eeeeeeeeee that little faaaaaaaaaaaace
She looks sweet


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

TWCOGAR said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody want to guess what color I'm going to say she is??? :twisted:
> ...


 :lol:

Pfffft, Algerian Dark Gray? I'm pretty sure that FC is more appropriate.

MissC, is there an AFC (Algerian Freakin Cute?)?


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

She is a little doll!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

SaltAndExtraPepper said:


> :shock: She.... was the only one who was unclaimed???? How??? How was she not the *first * to go?? Well, lucky for you, right? Cause she is stunning! Do you have a name picked out, or are you waiting to meet her first?
> 
> I can't wait to see more pics and hear about her!
> 
> **Edit: I mean, is Lily your name for her, or did the breeder nickname her that? (I know sometimes breeders give nicknames... >.<


She was the only baby who didn't have a home because everyone on the babies weaning in August list had their baby. I'm so lucky! Shannon named her BH28 :| . I guess she dosen't have enough time to name every baby. I was actually hoping for a FC colored girl  !


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgiebuddy said:


> Larry, I got your bucket wheel yesterday and it was bigger than I expected!


If you think the bucket wheel is big you should see the CSW! :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=12428&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=20


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW :shock: thank the lord that i ordered the csbw! the csw would of never fit in the cage in a functional way :lol:


----------



## kareena7 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hallo

You are lucky to have lovely little girl. Your little girl seems to be the cutest hedgie!
Thanks for sharing the nice pictures and info. She is just adorable.

Great Share!!!!
Thank you


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

she is so cute!!!!! I like the name Lily too.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay so guys i'm REALLYYYYYYYYY sorry, but the pics won't go into the post box and i'm trying to figure it out.  Bear with me here! On the bright side, she has really warmed up the me! Shannon was so helpful, and Lily has unballed quite a lot since she has come home!Pics when I figure this out! :roll:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

hedgiebuddy said:


> Okay so guys i'm REALLYYYYYYYYY sorry, but the pics won't go into the post box and i'm trying to figure it out.  Bear with me here! On the bright side, she has really warmed up the me! Shannon was so helpful, and Lily has unballed quite a lot since she has come home!Pics when I figure this out! :roll:


do you upload them to photobucket and get the img code from photobucket then paste the code here? Thats how I do it  It wont work otherwise!

PS. The FAAAAAACCCCCEEEEEE, How was she the last to be picked?  Im inlove with Lily!


----------

